# Brokerage fees



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Ok the Bow I ordered is on its way from Illinois today. It was shipped with UPS, which I was hoping to avoid, but we had a problem with USPS. I just wondering how much I'm going to get raked by UPS? 
Anyone have any fee's they paid they want to share with me?
value 400USD


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

tinymike66 said:


> Ok the Bow I ordered is on its way from Illinois today. It was shipped with UPS, which I was hoping to avoid, but we had a problem with USPS. I just wondering how much I'm going to get raked by UPS?
> Anyone have any fee's they paid they want to share with me?
> value 400USD


sorry to hear about ups, it should be quite a bit.. the last time i was forced to use ups,it was for 300 dollars cdn . and i paid almost 160 dollars in duty,brokerage fees, tax etc .. after that i said i will never use them again.. ups have a system to determine fees, which i just so happen to have and for brokerage fees alone you will be paying im not a 100% sure on this .but from my ups booklet, it says around 50 dollars but then you have to add on tax, and duty, now that price may change . but looking back on what i paid and what you should be paying , thats about right , and. to top it off its based on the prices 350 - 500 dollars . so it doesnt matter what you paid if its between that price you pay the same brokerage fee. 

good luck let us know what you end up paying . hopefully they changed the prices , 
ps i paid a a 39 dollar handling fee on top of my brokerage fee, because i used standard shipping . so if the guy sending you the bow used a better shipping method you might be in a better situation than i was.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

no, I checked the tracking on it and its standard shipping!
I'm a little pee'd on that. I really didn't want to use UPS. But we had a problem earlier. He said he had sent out a previous bow in the beginning of October and I was still waiting for it. So he offered to send out another bow. He said he was looking for alternative ways to ship and he had already used UPS. I almost don't want to accept the damn thing but then I lose out! never a situation where everyone is happy is there...lol.


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

if he would have sent it as a gift or declared the value of under a 100 dollars ... it would have been easier. but then it would "illegal" now wouldnt it


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

ILL Eagle isn't that a sick bird????????? Brokerage fees will be about $50 plus the taxes plus customs which are PST & GST on the declared value so about $60 then any hidden costs so have a cheque in your pocket when they come a knocken' I avoid the couriers like the plague if I can great deals seem to turn into good ones after its all over


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

well i was on the phone with UPS today to track it. It has made it to Windsor and is in transit now! I asked about what was owing and was surprised!!!
She told me I owe 45.77, then I asked about handling? she no just 45.77 thats all, Cool I said plus taxes? she said, actually no taxes were charged , just the 45.77 is owing!!! Wow my lucky day, but we'll see when it gets here. Its due tomorrow evening.


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

lol. WOW, thats great news , congrats . i guess thats your christmas miracle. oh *cough *cough i think someone may have fibbed on the declared value.... honestly you really lucked out on that one. please tell us when it actually gets to you. and how they worked it out .. maybe ups have changed their ways and want more for us canadians, and realize that were not in a far off land like uganda or france, and there is no need to make stupid pathetic charges for going an extra 100 feet.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

well Here i am sitting with my bow! Its a sweetie. 07 Martin cougar C4 api camo, elite limbs and nitrous c cams. Also an upgrade to a Cobra sidewinder lx sight and a Muzzy zero effect arrowrest system.
Mr. Ups guy came to the door and to my surprise it was only 45.77. I looked at the shipping invoice and the sender had it listed as an archery part warrenty valued at 300.00.
Thats awesome, I'm going to enjoy this!!
thanks all!!!!


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

next time get the paper work from UPS and broker it yourself.
No charge this way.
The best is still the post office!!


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Fed Ex*



petew said:


> next time get the paper work from UPS and broker it yourself.
> No charge this way.
> The best is still the post office!!


I had a bow sent this week by Fed Ex. It was bought off of the AT classifieds. I think he did the papers himself because it only cost $17.50 to send and it only took 3 days. Next bow I get sent from the US I am going to look into it. I had a bow sent UPS once and it cost over $60 for duty and brokerage. Not sure how that works and I was a truck driver for a short time....lol


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

I have had bad experience with both UPS and Fed EX. 25% brokerage fee , plus tax on the item and the brokerage fee.

Had Swarovski Binocs left on the door step, and bows left on the door step!
Now I only use the post office.

Pete


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Brought a Hoyt Pro-tec up from Texas one time ... cost me 223 and change all said and done when shipped by "Brown" 

Brown can now suck my Brown Eye ...

I traded the guy bows straight across .... I sent canada post he sent UPS*cough* express, my bow got there 2 days before his got to me ....


----------



## nickorette (Dec 25, 2006)

For you it should be between 100 and 200 bucks. I had an item that cost me just about that amount (400 USD), and the brokerage fees were horrible. I learned the hard way. It's proably cheaper to go and drive down to pick it up than pay all the brokerage fees, lol.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

I already got nickorette, it only cost me 45.77 total!
Merry Christmas to me i guess...lol.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

If you want to save on UPS and other shipping costs BUY in Canada. Bows shipped from Alberta to Ontario 15.00

Grant


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Not all things can be bought locally. I needed plastic welding rods, and no supplier was found in Canada. I had to buy from the states, and they 'only' ship UPS. $5 of rods cost me $12 shipping and handling, and $30 brokerage. Customer wasn't too happy, but sometimes that's the cost of doing business.


----------

